# Winter exercise:



## Intrepia (Nov 11, 2009)

I was wondering, since Chis are so small and susceptible to chills, is it a bad idea to take them for walks in the winter time? I mean, sweater or not, I feel like he will still get cold. [I live in Maine and winter here gets _pretty_ cold].

I want to make sure that he gets the exercise he needs. Some people say living in an apartment is exercise enough for a Chi, but I want to take him for walks to make sure he is really getting his exercise. If I do take him for walks, should they be for a shortened time? [I think the answer is obviously a yes]. If so, how long should they last for? 

Any suggestions and infortmation would be gladly appreciated!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Rather I am in the mood or not I take Jasper to the pet stores once or twice a week when the weather is not favorable for yard time or walks. I also make the time as does my husband to play with Jasper and his toys so he runs around the house everyday and works off his calories and stays happy and upbeat. I don't know about all dogs but it seems Jasper gets depressed and very quiet when he doesn't get to go out or doesn't get playtime of atleast 20-30mins per day. 

When it is very cold you do need to dress your chi for it and maybe try booties (although most dogs don't like them). Chi's paws can get frost bite very quickly! I do get Jasper out in the yard when it's cold but for no more than 5-10mins. If it's bitter out to me then he doesn't go out at all. Rides to the pet store and in-door exercise becomes the order of the day.


----------



## Intrepia (Nov 11, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Rather I am in the mood or not I take Jasper to the pet stores once or twice a week when the weather is not favorable for yard time or walks. I also make the time as does my husband to play with Jasper and his toys so he runs around the house everyday and works off his calories and stays happy and upbeat. I don't know about all dogs but it seems Jasper gets depressed and very quiet when he doesn't get to go out or doesn't get playtime of atleast 20-30mins per day.
> 
> When it is very cold you do need to dress your chi for it and maybe try booties (although most dogs don't like them). Chi's paws can get frost bite very quickly! I do get Jasper out in the yard when it's cold but for no more than 5-10mins. If it's bitter out to me then he doesn't go out at all. Rides to the pet store and in-door exercise becomes the order of the day.


I really like the idea of taking him to the pet store.  My boyfriend and I will have to be sure to do that when the weather is too cold for a walk. Thank you so much!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've only taken my Chi's walking in the winter on exceptionally warm days. It does get chilly here in Maine & between the cold & the ice/snow being harsh on their feet...it may be a bit much. But then again, it depends on what kind of winter we have. Sometimes it is pretty mild. LOL Usually below 40 though - I keep my pups in.

The pet store idea is great. I really wish we had an inside park type area for dogs. That would be so handy! I have always talked about the idea of getting a treadmill & training hte pups to go on it. Of course actual "traveling" is best but it would certainly help out in those long cold winter months.


----------



## Intrepia (Nov 11, 2009)

MChis said:


> I've only taken my Chi's walking in the winter on exceptionally warm days. It does get chilly here in Maine & between the cold & the ice/snow being harsh on their feet...it may be a bit much. But then again, it depends on what kind of winter we have. Sometimes it is pretty mild. LOL Usually below 40 though - I keep my pups in.
> 
> The pet store idea is great. I really wish we had an inside park type area for dogs. That would be so handy! I have always talked about the idea of getting a treadmill & training hte pups to go on it. Of course actual "traveling" is best but it would certainly help out in those long cold winter months.


An inside dog park seems like such a good idea! Maybe someday it'll happen.  The SPCA in Auburn is in the middle of making, what seems to be, a dog park? 

Thank you for your advice, its so helpful.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I found that the easiest way to train your chis to wear booties is to wait until its cold enough that they are trying to balance on two feet and then switch out which two feet are on the ground. Then put the booties on only two of their feet. Chis aren't dumb. They figure out real quick the difference between the comfort of their feet with boots and without. Mine got to the point last winter that if a boot came off, they'd pick it up and run towards me to put it back on.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol booties are a nightmare over for dexter...never works out! haha. i dress him up real warm in the winter time but when it snows and the rain/ice hits it's a no go outside as i dont want his paw pads to get cracked


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

I walk my boys all winter long, I just put sweaters/coats on them. I'm lucky in that I live in the south so the winters don't get all that cold, and we very rarely see any snow. I actually have the problem of not being able to walk them as much in the summer because of the heat!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Coat on and off we go .Snow ,frost, Lily goes out every day, may shorten the walk if it's very cold.She loves it


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

I am in NY so our winters are pretty cold too. If it's like 40 or above we just bundle up and go on our usual walks. When it dips below that I try to find indoor activites, some of the stuff we do is hide and seek, I also set up agility jumps/ tunnels, etc., or we go visit my mom and grandparents (the car and activity of exploring a new place, tire them out pretty quickly) I also used to clean my church and I'd bring macy along, she had a great time running around while mommy cleaned!


----------



## Intrepia (Nov 11, 2009)

BABY BABS said:


> I found that the easiest way to train your chis to wear booties is to wait until its cold enough that they are trying to balance on two feet and then switch out which two feet are on the ground. Then put the booties on only two of their feet. Chis aren't dumb. They figure out real quick the difference between the comfort of their feet with boots and without. Mine got to the point last winter that if a boot came off, they'd pick it up and run towards me to put it back on.


That is such a clever idea! I will definately try that out.


----------



## Intrepia (Nov 11, 2009)

kobi0326 said:


> I walk my boys all winter long, I just put sweaters/coats on them. I'm lucky in that I live in the south so the winters don't get all that cold, and we very rarely see any snow. I actually have the problem of not being able to walk them as much in the summer because of the heat!


I agree with you, I moved up North from the South[ish] about a year ago. I'm thinking that the cold will be easier for the pup to get used to than the heat.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Id suggest if you live somwhere real cold then wrap your chi up well and be sure to wear a big coat.
If they get too cold just pop them inside and they can still sight see from the warmth!!


----------



## lrushe (Oct 24, 2009)

Cleo walks all winter long and the winters in Ireland can get pretty cold. She lives with two bigger dogs and she doesn't realise she's not the same size as them so she demands to do whatever they are doing. She does wear a coat though.


----------

